# Think that's the motivation?



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

What'cha think? true intentions?

Obama Quietly Uses Executive Orders For Two New Gun Control Laws // Mr. Conservative


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

His true colors coming into even plainer view.

Of course, this is going to have another effect - people who need help will not get it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some of us have never had any doubts about who he is.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

These bastsards see the Constitution as toiletpaper.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

It was clear from the first time anti American nobama said he wants to fundamentally change American that he thought American was wrong and he didn't like it. And nothing he has done since has changed his view. If he doesn't like America, why does he stay here? He could always go back to africa or the middle east and be among his own kind! Don't know about anyone else, but the only thing I want to hear from nobama is his last breath!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone who hasn't realized that their going to actually have to protect their rights with force of arms needs to look at what's been happening in this country with open eyes instead of closed one's. Step by step they get closer.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The way things are going.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I think Obama is a criminal and traitor.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> Anyone who hasn't realized that their going to actually have to protect their rights with force of arms needs to look at what's been happening in this country with open eyes instead of closed one's. Step by step they get closer.


If he gets any closer, he'll have his tongue in your ear. Let's face it: Obama has crossed every line a Freedom loving American ever had. We just keep waiting for the other guy to make the first move.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This should have been his bumper sticker!
View attachment 4191


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Remember, while he is trying to disarm us, he is busy arming his Muslim friends overseas.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

How many of you knew that Obummer has issued over 1000 (Yes one thousand) executive orders since he has been in office.


----------

